

Why You Should Let Users Define Your App - cawel
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/let_users_define_your_app.php

======
edw519
Reminds me of a college campus which did a major construction project for
which the architects never included sidewalks because they didn't want to try
to predict usage. They waited 6 months and laid the sidewalks over the well
worn paths in the grass. Brilliant.

~~~
wallflower
I believe I saw photos of that college green in "How Buildings Learn" Highly
recommended - brilliant book about construction and architecture that applies
fully to software development. Basic premise: If you don't build the right
infrastructure/architecture, you will have to tear down to rebuild/remodel.
All the copies I've lended out have been only returned to me years later.

